# Fantastic



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

watch it all


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Clicked on your link but this is all I get -
We're sorry, the page that you requested cannot be found.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

try this one


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Excellent, very talented .


Les


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Very very clever. I wish I had some talent like that


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Saw a guy doing exactly the same on the Rambla in Barcelona a few years ago. Very impressive.


----------

